# Last jumping before show this weekend, any last minute pointers?



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Then he LAUNCHED himself over the 1.05m when our stride was out, glad he didn't chip in... so up








And over








One more time through the one stride and then straight into the oxer (which is hiding behind the bushes!)
















I think I try too hard sometimes haha








Then dad said there was a storm coming so we cooled out








And it started to rain as soon as I got the saddle off.

Overall a great ride, we will flat on Friday then show on Sunday! I think we are actually ready  So I know it wasn't our best ride today, it was rather windy and thunder was cracking over our heads :S but any last minute pointers for our show this weekend greatly appreciated! It is jumpers AM7, so ride a clear round, then into the timed jump off. We usually don't have much problem with the speed part haha.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Ah ignore me asking on the other thread if you show. You both look great! Will you get pictures at the show? If so, can't wait to see.  I'm sure you'll place well!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

You ride well, I think you will be fine. 
The only thing I have to say is in the second element of the double, Id put the horizontal pole behind the cross poles. If he were to hit it it will fall more freely.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to say - that you are a fabulous example of correct, solid, centered riding over fences.

I encourage others to really studdy your position and strive to work towards it. 

Your seat is centered and solid. Your lower leg is solid *although I would like to see a more anchored heel* with your seat low to your tack and centered. Your upper body does not collapse over your horses neck - and just fabulous all together!

You did a wonderful job training and solidifying yourself and your form over fences. 

Bravo, job well done!


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

You are such a strong rider you will do SO well if everything goes to plan!!!

and I LOVE your saddle cloth!!! Such a nice colour!!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Miss Katie said:


> You ride well, I think you will be fine.
> The only thing I have to say is in the second element of the double, Id put the horizontal pole behind the cross poles. If he were to hit it it will fall more freely.


Thanks, I saw that in the pics, not sure what I was thinking when I set it up, but I am all for safety!

Thank you everyone! I am feeling pretty calm now but I know I will be a bundle of nerves as usual on Sunday morning. Now lets pray no more rain before the show!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

You have VERY VERY good form when you go over fences

Release, release, release!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very very nice. Your back looks 110% better!! 

Morganshow, she is doing an auto release


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Perfect! 

Your pictures always make me want to saddle up Athena, and jump a few fences. lol You just make it look so easy!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Very very nice. Your back looks 110% better!!
> 
> Morganshow, she is doing an auto release


Oh ok, nvm.


----------



## ScarlettPompey (Oct 14, 2008)

Pinto Pony - I love your pinto pony!!  He always looiks like he's having the time of his life. Good luck for the weekend. I also wish I had your form...

Morganshow - it's def an auto relaease. Note the length of the reins don't change over the various fancies - not does the horse's mouth look like it's being interfered. Also - what does NVM mean? (I'm clueless when it comes to text acronyms...!)


----------

